# New TT Questions



## sal1k (Mar 26, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, I took possession of a 2018 TT (base). Sorry if these questions have been asked before..

1. Should I get an oil change BEFORE the car tells me I should? All of the "official" Audi folks have told me no, it's not necessary, however the internet is split 50/50, and even more diversity in what mileage to get the oil change for those who recommend a post-break-in oil change. So, what are your opinions?

2. What the heck is that small space located behind the center console cup holder for? What is it meant to hold? I'm currently keeping my microfiber eye glass cleaning cloth in it. 

Thanks so much! So far I'm loving my new TT!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

You get a free dealership oil change at 5k miles. I wouldn't bother changing it any sooner than that. 5k is a good/complete break-in period.

AudiCare provides an oil change annually or every 10k miles, whichever comes first. However I do like to change mine myself at the interim 5k points, so fresh oil/filter every 5k miles. Arguably not necessary, but it can't hurt. I use Mobil 1 0w-40 European formula btw.

That space aft of the cupholder is for whatever you want it to be for.  

btw, speaking of unusual spaces: there's a plastic tray under the front of the driver's seat for your owner's manual. Within its case it slides in easier one way than the other.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I'm on my third TT*

No need to change oil before 5K. If you use Audi-spec oil, there is no need to change oil more frequently than 10k intervals thereafter. I've had no internal engine issues with any of my TTs and I am in a severe temperature environment in the summer. You can change oil more frequently but even Consumer Reports says it is unnecessary. True that changing more frequently can't hurt anything - except your wallet.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

sal1k said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I took possession of a 2018 TT (base). Sorry if these questions have been asked before..
> 
> 
> 2. What the heck is that small space located behind the center console cup holder for? What is it meant to hold? I'm currently keeping my microfiber eye glass cleaning cloth in it.


It's where you put your keyfob if the battery dies (in the keyfob) so that you can still start the car.

I have my folded reading glasses in there...


----------

